# The Demise of Fred Garvin



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fred was found dead in his Prepperforum home this morning at 0715 hrs, by the moderator who assisted in his suicide.

Fred (not his real fake name) was not a real internet being, but a personality a handful of the schizophrenic lunatics at OTP concocted so as to pull a but of a prank on us and to make us smile and laugh.

Considering half of our older membership are also members of the OTP, are also members of that place, I wonder how many of y'all knew about this.

Anyway, this is to let you all know that Fred's death is a suicide and not a murder so that there aren't any paranoid conspiracy theories about jack-booted thugs with badges, storming into his internet house and killing him and his dysfunctional family in the middle of the night.

Fred is dead, but his stories live on in our warped little minds.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

But you really didn't have to ban him in case he wanted to come back to finish the stories about his cats named Dave.

Don't really see the point in the ban.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for letting Fred write as long as he did. It was very funny. I'm a poor detective, I thought it was Slippy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawg, did you take note that Fred's death was an assisted suicide? It was Fred's request that he die.

I, too, wanted to learn more of his family's activities.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I didn't realize so many of our members are also over there.
I visited once or twice, but it didn't feel right to me. I like it here just fine.

Never was much of a Fred fan. No tears were shed.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

What is this OTP you speak of ?.some bunch of yahoos bent on making us laugh due to the misfortunes of someone not named Fred?.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't realize so many of our members are also over there.
> I visited once or twice, but it didn't feel right to me. I like it here just fine.
> 
> Never was much of a Fred fan. No tears were shed.


Yeah, me likewise, I went there a few times, even joined, but it never felt right.
*AFTERTHOUGHT*
I will add this, there are a lot of our old timers there, some venture from this site to the other, Some of the old posters were good people and I miss there posts.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey! We have a pretty good gig over here. Sure, it isn't perfect, but there are no perfect places.

What I didn't want is for people to think there was some sort of conspiracy in the banning of Fred. 

Officially, it should have been done once the true identity was revealed. That Fred's demise was requested by the creator of the character is what made it easier.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't realize so many of our members are also over there.
> I visited once or twice, but it didn't feel right to me. I like it here just fine.
> 
> Never was much of a Fred fan. No tears were shed.





Moonshinedave said:


> Yeah, me likewise, I went there a few times, even joined, but it never felt right.
> *AFTERTHOUGHT*
> I will add this, there are a lot of our old timers there, some venture from this site to the other, Some of the old posters were good people and I miss there posts.


What ? You guys cant handle freedom of speech? I know.... total freedom is too much for some people.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

First I heard Fred was an OTP prank.

It must be in the VIP section that is private to common folk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> First I heard Fred was an OTP prank.
> 
> It must be in the VIP section that is private to common folk


Nope nobody knew about it. Nothing in the VIP section.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> First I heard Fred was an OTP prank.
> 
> It must be in the VIP section that is private to common folk


You have to go to The Bunker section to see the post from Inor admitting it was all a prank. This section is open to all members, but is hidden from non members.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You have to go to The Bunker section to see the post from Inor admitting it was all a prank. This section is open to all members, but is hidden from non members.


Not hidden from all members,just some I guess.someone there excluded me.I have no permissions there anymore so,that's that.

I have better things to do than shitting around on most of these forums anyway....going to do some laundry,clean house,pick tomatoes,etc.bye bye now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Does this mean we will never get to witness Fred electrocuting a wolverine with jumper cables on its testicles?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Fred is dead.... I just approved his friend request:upset:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

6811 said:


> Fred is dead.... I just approved his friend request:upset:


That's just hilarious!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Apparently he made a lot of friends here before he croaked...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Apparently he made a lot of friends here before he croaked...


Hilarious! The sumbish had like 60 damn friends!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

In honor of Fred and to remember the laughs that he provided to u,s my family has decided to name our female kitten Fred and our male kitten Dave. They will live on for years playing on our little farm and eating mice, and we shall smile when we call out to them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Hilarious! The sumbish had like 60 damn friends!


Well, in my defense, I thought it was SOMEBODY that I knew!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

My friends are dropping like flies right "D" ?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Farewell Fred (not your real name)... you'll always be in our hearts.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I really wanted to hear about Fred's sister in laws new job at the carnival (not its real name).


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> You have to go to The Bunker section to see the post from Inor admitting it was all a prank. This section is open to all members, but is hidden from non members.


I must be a non member then, but I can post and start threads.Oar at least I could yesterday


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Is there a place to send virtual flowers?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The wake was at dairy queen. Fred's ashes were scattered around his Barn. Dave (not his real name) ran off with the bag.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I must be a non member then, but I can post and start threads.Oar at least I could yesterday


AquaHull,

To get into The Bunker, you have to go to User Profile and look for PERMISSION GROUPS on the left hand side of your screen. Click on that and follow the prompts to get access to The Bunker and Rants.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It was very creative, however I thought his family was all incest laden.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The girl who drank beer all day and never left the pool reminded me of my... well, too close to the truth for me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> AquaHull,
> 
> To get into The Bunker, you have to go to User Profile and look for PERMISSION GROUPS on the left hand side of your screen. Click on that and follow the prompts to get access to The Bunker and Rants.


I see "My Profile" and permission groups,but 0 (zero) are available.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton did it.


----------



## THEGIMP (Sep 28, 2015)

I joined today just so I could be his friend. Seriously disappointed. Just another check box on my list of stwof.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I see "My Profile" and permission groups,but 0 (zero) are available.


Go to Settings on the home screen- Then on the left My Settings - My Account - Permission Groups


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

THEGIMP said:


> I joined today just so I could be his friend. Seriously disappointed. Just another check box on my list of stwof.


This otta be good. THEGIMP please post in the intro, we would love to hear all about you.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Thanks for letting Fred write as long as he did. It was very funny. I'm a poor detective, I thought it was Slippy.


Me too!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Go to Settings on the home screen- Then on the left My Settings - My Account - Permission Groups


I thought they meant OTP bunker. duh!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I thought they meant OTP bunker. duh!


Don'tcha just love that? LOL.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

THEGIMP said:


> I joined today just so I could be his friend. Seriously disappointed. Just another check box on my list of stwof.


Bring out the Gimp!


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I must be a non member then, but I can post and start threads.*Oar* at least I could yesterday


I'm not going to join over there, but I like the fact that your user name is *Aqua*hull and you threw in the little nautical mis-spelling of the word or. Well played sir.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The writing style of Slippy and Fred are not the same.


----------

